# Carnet d'adresse -> Thunderbird



## YmerBee (29 Avril 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

Je vousdrais récupérer mon carnet d'adresse Mac OX pour l'importer dans Thunderbird.
Mais Thunderbird ne propose pas l'application Carnet d'adresse dans sa procédure "Importer" !
Quelqu'un saurait-il quoi faire ?

Merci
Bee 

:rose:

Déjà, en vertu de :





On va aller dans "Internet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2006)

la réponse ici


----------



## YmerBee (29 Avril 2006)

Merci !
J'avais cherché sur les anciens messages mais pas assez loin... Ca m'a juste fait un truc bizarre : ça m'a ajouté des noms de société piochés au hasard dans les noms du carnet d'adresse, même pas en face des bons noms !
M'enfin, je suis quand même contente de pas avoir eu à tout recopier


----------

